# Can anyone tell me what this stitch is please?



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to know too


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's lovely whatever stitch it is - I would love to know too??


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Could it be a Double Seed Stitch.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought of double moss stitch but on closer inspection it isn't.
edit: 
the dark one could be blocks of k3 p1 alternated like moss stitch and the cream one waffle/honeycomb.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

St gallery--see what you can find:

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx

my guess: some kind of Honeycomb (3-D)/waffle/plain FR weave?


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am sorry but I have not been able to find it yet. I haven't given up the search because it is a nice blanket.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/

Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

RoyBen said:


> I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


It looks like the Honeycomb stitch to me. If not, it's pretty close to it.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

looks like honey comb double knit done on machine (industrial). beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

lkb850 said:


> http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/
> 
> Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


One must sign up for this site but it looks like a great resource. The stitch does indeed resemble Wave of Honey stitch. I don't think I could do this cable stitch for such a large project as an afghan or blanket. Very pretty and looks quite warm, however.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch. 
Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.

Cast on 50 stitches. 

Rows 1 and 3: (wrong side) Knit 1, purl 48, knit 1.
Row 2: Knit 1, * slip next stitch to cable needle and hold in back, knit 1, knit the stitch from cable needle, slip next stitch to cable needle and hold in front of work, knit 1, knit the stitch from cable needle *. Repeat between * * end knit 1.
Row 4: Knit 1, * slip next stitch to cable needle and hold in front, knit 1, knit the stitch from cable needle, slip next stitch to cable needle and hold in back, knit 1, knit the stitch from cable needle *. Repeat between * * end knit 1. 

Repeat Rows 1-4 for pattern until piece measures 11 from beginning. Bind off.

The pattern with abbreviations

Note that there are 2 special abbreviations for this pattern:

C1B (Cross one in back) Slip next stitch purlwise to a cable needle and hold in back, knit 1, slide stitch on cable needle to the other end of the cable needle, and knit stitch from cable needle.
C1F (Cross one in front) Slip next stitch purlwise to a cable needle and hold in front, knit 1, slide stitch on cable needle to the other end of the cable needle, and knit stitch from cable needle.


----------



## ulceby1 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it is machine knitted!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe this:
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phildar.fr%2Flibrary%2Fconseils-tricots%2Fpoint-ble.html&hl=en&langpair=auto|en&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

chimama said:


> looks like honey comb double knit done on machine (industrial). beautiful, isn't it?


It is beautiful and I would like to get close to the pattern as possible.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.
> 
> I think this pattern is very close, although I am not sure about cabling every other stitch!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it is a machine knitted item so the stitch will be slightly different if you try to duplicate it with hand knitting


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.


http://www.learntoknitcalgary.ca/articles/CYCA-6.htm


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wave of Honey looks a little different than the one you show (looking at the wrong side of the pattern) but I think you would get the same "warmth" result. And I too think it would be tedious to cable every stitch, but according to the "learn to knit calgary" it is easy once you get into it.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

RoyBen said:


> I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


http://www.learntoknitcalgary.ca/articles/CYCA-6.htm here are free directions for this stitch


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a Youtube channel called 'New Stitch A Day', which features all kinds of stitches for both knit and crochet. I've signed up and get detailed instructions for different knit and crochet stitches every day. I mention it because he might be able to identify the stitch for you if you email him and ask nicely.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

New Stitch a day calls it "Ray of Honey" Stitch - see the video here:

http://newstitchaday.com/ray-of-honey-cable-stitch/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful stitch,this is just a guess,it looks like a form of honeycomb stitch to me.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Little Honeycomb Lace .......on page 250 of Barbara Walkers' .....Charted Knitting Designs...


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

It looks like machine knitted slip stitch.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Are the pictures of the front and back of the same blanket,or of two entirely different blankets?If it is one blanket only,then it must be machine knitted and non-replicable by hand knitting.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

RoyBen said:


> bundyanne07 said:
> 
> 
> > I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> ...


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like Honeycomb stitch to me.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

hannabavaria said:


> St gallery--see what you can find:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx
> 
> my guess: some kind of Honeycomb (3-D)/waffle/plain FR weave?


Thanks a lot for sharing this site, it's a great one!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Eye of Partridge?


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Kitchenergal said:


> It looks like the Honeycomb stitch to me. If not, it's pretty close to it.


I would agree with this one.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Love this wavy Honey comb st. as soon as I'm done with this baby sweater, I'll start this. 
I just picked up a nice bright pink. 
We are haven a second great grand baby in March and its a girl.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Hold onto Ctrl and F at the same time and then keep clicking the + sign, and it will get larger and larger. Then use the - in the same way to get back to normal


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

RoyBen said:


> I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


How about teaching your friend to knit so that he/she can knit it. $69 may be the cost of the yarn, but it is not enough to cover the skill and time it takes to make this (unless this is a very good friend).


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone, please take a good look. A no-brainer. It is the 
'garter stitch. Tilt your head and take another look.
Everyone can get close to this pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this honeycomb blanket with garter stitch borders 
Honeycomb Stitch pattern.
Row 1. *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, p1, rep from*
Row 2. k1,*p5, k1, rep from*
Row 3. p1,*k5, p1, rep from*
Row 4. rep row 2
Row 5. k1, yo, s1,k1, psso, *p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, s1, k1, psso, rep from* ending p1, k2tog, yo, k1
Row 6. P3, *k1, p5, rep from* ending p3 instead of p5
Row 7. k3, *p1, k5, rep from* ending k3 instead of k5
Row 8. rep row 6

Hope it all makes sense. When I make this blanket and I have done my border, I prefer to start the pattern on row 3.
I love this pattern and I use it for lots of things, Blankets, jumpers, beanies, hoodies


----------



## angel0805 (Jul 8, 2014)

I agree. I am knitting a sweater right now that has a very similar stitch on the front and back panels. It is called the honeycomb stitch by the designer.



lkb850 said:


> http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/
> 
> Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


----------



## irispatch (May 12, 2014)

Here is another stitch site. From the look of the photo the White blanket is different than the blue blanket. 
To access all of the stitches you click on the group photo they open up to many more stitches, then clcik on the one you want to see the video. 
http://newstitchaday.com/knitting-stitchionary/


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

RoyBen said:


> I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


I did some checking and came across the Lacy Grille stitch which looks like a match. It is done on a multiple of 2 + 1st. First row, K2tog, yarn forward, ending K1
Second and Fourth rows, Purl. Third Row, K1,*yarn forward, sl 1 knitwise, K1, psso, repeat from * to the end of the row. Best of luck!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this honeycomb blanket with garter stitch borders 💞


this looks very close to the blanket in question. is your stitch different than the Waver of Honey Comb listed by others?

it clearly seems to be a honey comb stitch and in a worsted weight could be very squooshy and warm.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> There is a Youtube channel called 'New Stitch A Day', which features all kinds of stitches for both knit and crochet. I've signed up and get detailed instructions for different knit and crochet stitches every day. I mention it because he might be able to identify the stitch for you if you email him and ask nicely.


 :thumbup: Good idea...


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I have no idea. Nice stitch though.
I've enlarged the stitch (I hope) so it may help others identify it.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> I have no idea. Nice stitch though.
> I've enlarged the stitch (I hope) so it may help others identify it.


Oh, I thought we were trying to match the white one!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/
> 
> Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


I think ikb850 has it!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> I have no idea. Nice stitch though.
> I've enlarged the stitch (I hope) so it may help others identify it.


This one looks like a version of the Chinese wave with a slipped stitch every so often.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I tried to enlarge the picture but it just got fuzzy. Just a thought, but could it be garter stitch in bulky yarn.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://fromthepurlside.wordpress.com/2012/11/16/little-purl/

Found this explained to sharing to everyone to learn more.


----------



## irispatch (May 12, 2014)

This is close when you view it side ways. http://newstitchaday.com/bee-stitch/
Another possibility if two repeats instead of one 
http://newstitchaday.com/loop-stitch/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> this looks very close to the blanket in question. is your stitch different than the Waver of Honey Comb listed by others?
> 
> it clearly seems to be a honey comb stitch and in a worsted weight could be very squooshy and warm.


I just edited my reply and added the stitch pattern 💞


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I found 2 similar stitches the linen ridge and the loop stitch on new stitch a day. Could it be one of those?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

to me the cream one looks like a simple cable where you cable one back ki then cable 1front k purl next row then next row cable 1front k1 cable 1front k1


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

It is indeed handsome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.
> 
> Yup, think this is the one. TY for finding it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I found it on Google and there are a couple sights that show you how to knit it--one sight calls it "the Ray of Honey Cable Stitch". I think when I have a bit of time I will try this stitch as it looks likes it would be fun to learn how to do it as well as to make a nice blanket or lap blanket.


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Really nice blankets. The stitch for the cream blanket looks different than the navy and gray ones. You can tell by looking at the stitches relative to the garter edge. I'm going to play around tonight and see if I can replicate either stitch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

to see pattern up close hold down ctrl +, for close up. to go back to regluar size Hold Ctrl plus minus.That way you have a better look at the stitch itself.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

penpop said:


> Really nice blankets. The stitch for the cream blanket looks different than the navy and gray ones. You can tell by looking at the stitches relative to the garter edge. I'm going to play around tonight and see if I can replicate either stitch.


I see no difference in those blankets.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm excited to try out some of the answers offered. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/
> 
> Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


My first thought was a honeycomb stitch. I think you found it!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

hannabavaria said:


> St gallery--see what you can find:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx
> 
> my guess: some kind of Honeycomb (3-D)/waffle/plain FR weave?


OH MY GAWD, cool site! A person could get lost but come out with new ideas. Gotta bookmark it...thanks.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow gorgeous


----------



## granmacraft (Sep 14, 2013)

If you look at the other side it looks like a chain cable of some kind. I've seen it on some Irish sweaters with different cables. Might want to check them out


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

It is fabulous! I would love to be able to do that


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> http://readknittingpatterns.com/rkp/knitting-stitch-pattern-wave-of-honey-stitch/
> 
> Is it Wave of Honey stitch? I only found it on this site, so it may have another name.


I have just looked at. the the web site and it looks as if it might be the same pattern


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

bundyanne07, that would be my guess also. I always think of it as a "thermal knit." I used if for a few vests I made for my DH years ago. I didn't use a cable needle though. I just knit in the front or back of the second st on the left needle, then knit the first st. I hope this helps.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

RoyBen said:


> I came across this picture of a blanket made in a chunky knit cotton. A friend would like me to have a go at making it. The original is 45" x 60" and costs £60 ($99). I've figured out the edge and rib, but what is the central pattern? Is it some sort of Moss stitch? Ta very much.


From the photo, it looks like the honeycomb stitch.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a pic of the same blanket - described as chunky cotton knit throw $99
Thick cotton yarns are carefully braided together to create our texture-rich throw, providing an essential layer of warmth and coziness that goes anywhere and with just about everything.

100% cotton yarn
Imported
Machine wash
In grey, linen or navy

http://www.rhbabyandchild.com/catalog/product/product.jsp?productId=rhbc_prod397471


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very similar to tunisian crochet waffle stitch???


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.
> 
> Cast on 50 stitches.
> ...


This can be done quickly & easily without the hassle of a cable needle, too. YouTube has examples.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> I have no idea. Nice stitch though.
> I've enlarged the stitch (I hope) so it may help others identify it.


Found this on Pinterest (searched honeycomb knit stitch). Though this stitch is not exactly the same, it is still very similar. If you go to the link and scroll to the third photo down, you will see a closeup of the stitch.

http://www.myrtleandeunice.com/2011/05/every-single-day-cowl.html

Here is the link for the pattern on Ravelry. Seems like it's a slip stitch (no cable needle needed).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honey-cowl


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

It is the Honeycomb stitch, and yes it is a lovely stitch to knit.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I 'Googled' and found this 'Wave of Honey Stitch.
> Pattern 6 - Wave of Honey Stitch - Sampler Afghan.
> 
> Cast on 50 stitches.
> ...


This looks spot on!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the blankets, so beautiful. Thanks for bringing this to our attention and thanks to the KP members for the stitch input information. I bookmarked this for future project.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

It could also be the checked Rose pattern
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-checked-rose-stitch/


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

Yup, this is the one. Looks kinda difficult to me, but beautiful none-the-less.


----------



## romcphee (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, it looks like waffle fabric stitch for this stitch you need a multiple of 2 stitches plus 1.
Row1 Knit all stitches

Row2 *K1, K the stitch under the next stitch, removing both stitches from LH needle as one - rep from the * to end K1.

Row 3 Knit all stitches.

Row 4 K2,* K the stitch under the next stitch, K1 - rep from * to end K2.

Starting with row 1 repeat these 4 rows. This is an elastic form of waffle stitch and because of it's double thickness is good for blankets baby coats and jackets.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

These are all machine knit blankets and were posted here sometime back from a company in UK.

A similar stitch pattern would be what used to be called wasp nest which was a single stitch cross stitch pattern versus honey comb which is a two stitch cross stitch pattern.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this honeycomb blanket with garter stitch borders
> Honeycomb Stitch pattern.
> Hope it all makes sense. When I make this blanket and I have done my border, I prefer to start the pattern on row 3.
> I love this pattern and I use it for lots of things, Blankets, jumpers, beanies, hoodies


Your blanket is beautiful, not surprised that you use it for lots of things


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Noreen said:


> Your blanket is beautiful, not surprised that you use it for lots of things


Thank you so much Noreen 💞


----------



## ho1der23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it might be called blackberry stitch


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bundyanne has got it. I Googled and found the site and registered. It is free.


----------



## granestch (Sep 10, 2014)

it "looks" like something I just finished. It's called a V stitch. Begin with your base of chain stitches row 2, 3rd ch from hook, dbl crochet, chain 1 dbl crochet, in same stitch, repeat in each stitch across to end, chain 3 turn and repeat V stitch across.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bundyanne, i think you are onto it! Bravo!


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

bundyanne07, what a lovey you are that sure looks like it.
GourmetGranny


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty stitch.


----------

